
The Miraculous Face Transplant of Richard Norris - Varcht
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201408/richard-norris
======
jbrooksuk
I'm not sure how to read this article. It reads like it's almost attacking
Richard at some points, then others the author feels sorry for him.

~~~
Udo
Attacking is probably the wrong word. It's likely frustration and
disappointment.

I get the feeling that the patient and his mother can't really grasp what's
going on in their lives, and it makes me wonder whether he was chosen because
they knew he was going to be a low-impact first trial patient - in the
knowledge that if anything went wrong he and his family wouldn't have the
faculties (neither intellectually nor financially) to cause trouble.

Maybe I'm projecting, but I recognize this "vagueness" the author describes
from certain patients back when I was a med student, it's not really a great
sign if you need people to manage their illness. Getting accurate information
from them is difficult and compliance is an issue - just as it's being
described in the article.

------
thisjepisje
_They covered the mirrors in the house so Richard wouldn 't have to look at
his hideous face._

So it doesn't only happen in horror movies!

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053459/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053459/)

------
lelf
One page [http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201408/richard-
no...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201408/richard-
norris?currentPage=all)

